# SHOUTcast



## DjReano (3. März 2004)

Hi ihr da drausen bin auf der suche nach nem Server für internet radio wo bekomme ich so zu mieten? 
Es konnte mir bis her niemand beantworten hoffe da drausen ist jemand der sich da auskennt danke!


----------



## Theeagle (7. März 2004)

bei mir bekommste sowas 
kommt immer auf dein Geldbeutel an...
kannst mich unter ICQ#: 169814642 erreichen!


----------

